# er eens (goed) voor gaan zitten



## maxinux

Hallo iedereen, 

Ik zit met een probleem...  In Van Dale heb ik de uitdrukking "er eens (goed) voor gaan zitten" gevonden en als verklaring daaronder : "het bedoelde in alle ernst ter hand nemen, m.n. het in den brede gaan vertellen" maar ik ben er niet zeker van te begrijpen wat er daarmee bedoeld wordt. Kan iemand mij helpen ? 

Hartelijk bedankt !

P.S: Ik ben geen nederlandstalig.


----------



## Peterdg

Hallo,

Ik ben akkoord met de uitleg van van Dale, behalve met het laatste stuk "*m.n*. het in den brede gaan vertellen" en meer bepaald met "*m.n.*".

"Er eens (goed) voor gaan zitten" betekent dat men iets grondig gaat aanpakken.

Het kan in verschillende contexten voorkomen:

bv. 

1) Men heeft een probleem en men geeft er zich dan rekenschap van dat het niet in één, twee, drie is op te lossen en dat het moeite zal kosten om het opgelost te krijgen: men kan dan zeggen :"Hier moet ik eens (goed) voor gaan zitten".

2) Men vraagt je om iets uit te leggen maar het is een ingewikkeld verhaal: dan zou je kunnen zeggen: "OK, maar daar moet ik eens goed voor gaan zitten" waarmee je aangeeft aan je publiek dat het een ingewikkelde zaak zal worden.

Mijn probleem met de "*m.n*." in van Dale is dat van Dale daarmee te kennen geeft dat deze uitdrukking alleen zou dienen voor geval 2), wat zeker niet zo is.

Ik hoop dat dit je helpt.


----------



## ThomasK

Juist, het kost tijd (om na te denken) en dus ga je erbij zitten, zoals wij ook figuurlijk *bij dingen stilstaan *als wij ze willen bestuderen. En akkoord, er is geen direct praktisch gevolg mede verondersteld: bestuderen leidt niet per se tot actie...


----------



## AllegroModerato

maxinux said:


> "het bedoelde in alle ernst ter hand nemen, m.n. het in den brede gaan vertellen"


De uitdrukking "er goed voor gaan zitten" ken ik vooral als een aankondiging, bijvoorbeeld van een tv-programma, een evenement, een concert, een voorstelling, etc. Bv.: "Gaat u er maar eens goed voor zitten, want vanavond hebben we een vol programma met vele topartiesten."


----------



## ThomasK

Akkoord, maar impliciet speelt weer de tijd een rol: pas als je makkelijk/ comfortabel zit, kan je optimaal genieten, klinkt  in mijn ogen (oren) mee...


----------



## ThomasK

Akkoord, maar impliciet speelt weer de tijd en de intensiteit een rol: pas als je makkelijk/ comfortabel zit, kan je optimaal genieten, klinkt  in mijn ogen (oren) mee...


----------



## Dutchpupil

Er eens goed voor gaan zitten betekent, zoals eerdere forumleden al hebben verteld, dat je ergens grondig gaat aanpakken. Je neemt dus de tijd om de zaak aan te pakken.


----------



## jedna

En niet alleen de tijd om de zaak aan te pakken. Ook de tijd om (ingeval van bijv. een TV-programma/filmetc.)
er eens lekker van te genieten.
Ga er maar eens goed voor zitten kan m.i. ook betekenen: Ik heb je iets heftigs mee te delen,
ga er maar eens goed voor zitten, (m.a.w. zodanig dat je niet meteen  'van je stoel valt van schrik' als ik het je meedeel)
Verder m.i. ook dat je je moet overleveren aan een 'stevige klus', die je al zittende dient te verrichten.
Bijv. als je je op een zwaar examen moet voorbereiden.


----------



## ThomasK

Akkoord...


----------

